# Introducing......



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Griff(in) 4 weeks old. Have to wait for 6 more weeks.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Congrats!Adorable!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Congrats! Love his name. My son’s name is Griffin.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Awww what a cute wittle ball of fluff and teeth 

What's the breeding behind him?


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Oh boy, major cuteness!! :wub:


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

voodoolamb said:


> Awww what a cute wittle ball of fluff and teeth
> 
> What's the breeding behind him?


Vom Dragonhaus (Canada), Vandenheuvel, Benedict.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Adorable! Congratulations. I love his name also. We came very close to naming one of our dogs Griffin.


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

He's adorable! Hope the next 6 weeks go by quickly! Waiting is the hardest!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Jpage24.87 said:


> He's adorable! Hope the next 6 weeks go by quickly! Waiting is the hardest!


Actually, it is exciting but... I am cherishing my easy time. Like when I wake up in the middle of the night and I don't have to go outside to a wet lawn with a young puppy who doesn't have a clue why we are there.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Congratulations!!!!! He so adorable! Yes I have videos of max at 4 weeks they grow so fast. This is the most exciting time I like the build up! You still get to sleep and have fun buying things for the new pup! Luna was fun we saw photos of her on Facebook we were not sure if she was suitable yet for us since she was the only female in the litter so we tried to get not to excited but that was hard not to do. I remember when we first brought Luna home I had them separated with Luna in her crate. I remember hearing this loud thrashing sound upstairs. We had a stuffed animal- Melissa and Doug life size stuffed german shepherd in my kids room and saw Max dragged the stuffed dog on my kids bed and was playing with it. He had not done that before so I just thought that was interesting looked much like a larger version of Luna. Enjoy your peace and be quiet now lol! Pups sure help with winter days pass quickly!!


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Congrats! Very interested to see how this puppy grows up - they were a kennel name I was interested in myself.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful! Congrats!


----------

